# Is this a good price?



## USMC (May 7, 2007)

I just got a quote for a p99 AS in either 9mm or .40 for $584. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

While it is not a bargain, from looking at the prices lately it looks to be the norm.....


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

New?


----------



## USMC (May 7, 2007)

Yes, it's new.


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

Considering that there are none at Wholesalers, you should jump on it. I did see one today at Targetmasters in Garland TX, 9mm P99 AS 2006 model with extended mag release paddles, for a whopping $650  

James


----------

